# Sky Q boxes ...



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Anyone missing the "reminder" feature of the Sky +HD boxes? 

To be honest I find the Sky Q boxes quite slow and clunky compared to the old boxes, more difficult to search for items too. It always seems to be a second behind what I want, searching for listings ......... The old Sky box was almost instant, it was a very stable box and solid in performance. 
Sky have had years to improve the Q boxes but it seems they are happy just to let us pay our fortune every month and complain on the Sky forums about the [email protected] service and lack of this feature. 

I am out of contract so I think it's maybe time to go Freesat, looking at the listings guide for Freesat the only channel I will really miss is UK Gold.

Anyone else use Freesat, best box to choose or want to moan about Sky Q?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

We’ve got freesat - due to air turbines being in line of sight to freeview transmitter, so at certain times / weather / some channels they block up and crackle. 

Freesat is great, no issues at all regardless of weather, so would definitely recommend. 

One thing though - was chatting to next door neighbour last year when they had Sky Q installed, mentioned about freesat etc to him in case didn’t work out - the engineer fitting his new dish etc (he already had sky) told him the new dish etc wouldn’t pick up freesat, old one would - did he want to keep it ? - he seemed genuine as he also said he’d take the old dish down without altering fixings - so all neighbour had to do, was to bolt it back to the wall and it would be in correct position for freesat...


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

I read that I would have to change my LNB on the dish, thats no biggie as I can get to my dish. 
Any thoughts on Freesat boxes?


----------



## Andyblue (Jun 20, 2017)

We’ve got the Humax box. 

Absolutely smashing - got 2 boxes, the cheap and cheerful receiver for one room and bought the twin channel recording box for main room. Few years old now and been good. 

I’d certainly recommend the Humax boxes...


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

Andyblue said:


> We've got the Humax box.
> 
> Absolutely smashing - got 2 boxes, the cheap and cheerful receiver for one room and bought the twin channel recording box for main room. Few years old now and been good.
> 
> I'd certainly recommend the Humax boxes...


Looking at the prices of them I will save that in just a few months, a new LNB is about £30 so its a win all round.

Cheers Andy, thanks :thumb:


----------



## Coops (Apr 26, 2008)

I use Freesat on the main TV - we do have BT TV but due to our locality we actually pick up West Midlands TV via the aerial. It can't get to Waltham transmitter so have to use Sutton Coldfield. I prefer the local news so tune the TV into Freesat to pick up East Midlands news.


----------



## nbray67 (Mar 22, 2012)

We switched to Sky Q around 18mths ago thinking it was he bees knees.

Not sure what all the fuss was about as it played up quite a few times on our previous Vodafone broadband, switched to Sky BB last year and although better, I'd say that we much preferred the old Sky + set up.

Moved to a new build in Dec 2020 where Virgin have the rights for the 1st 12mths. Other than having to wait for the installation after we had moved, the service is better, cheaper (during the promotion) and the system is easier to use than Sky Q.

£79.99 for 18mths with their Oomph package that gives us the full channel listings incl Sports and movies and BT Sports which I've never had.

No dish as it's fibre, 200mbps internet so a no brainer compared to Sky.

Don't miss Sky whatsoever even though I'd read nightmare stories about Virgin, it's glitches and appalling customer service, but so far so good for us.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

nbray67 said:


> Don't miss Sky whatsoever even though I'd read nightmare stories about Virgin, it's glitches and appalling customer service, but so far so good for us.


My son has had Virgin for about 6 years now, he has the 200mb pack too and swears by it, he has only had two problems in that time and all were sorted out very quickly.


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

I've had Sky Q for a while now, I did post here about how user unfriendly it was when I got it. Thought I'd get used to it but I haven't. Had more issues with WiFi than the old sky box, nothing major but it drops quite a bit. One mini box will lose WiFi connection to main box as well 2or3 times a week, daughter watches that TV most so not really bothering me:lol:
Main box is getting noisy(sounds like a dripping tap) so might need it changing soon.
Plus side, I like the fact the 2mini boxes are wireless, used to have a magic eye wired from downstairs to bedroom meaning wife can watch different channel to me. Recording 6items too, not had a recording clash with sky q(1ST World problems)!!

No Virgin in village too or I'd be trying them or using as leverage when haggling.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

I was Sky, moved to Virgin then moved back.

I've still got Virgin broadband which gives me nowhere near the advertised speed but Virgin are the only ones in the area for me. Once BT installs it I'll be moving probably via sky with the TV package.

I prefer sky but it's probably an apple/android debate and I just prefer the interface with sky.

The voice search is excellent and this is how I search for anything and it's one of the few systems that actually recognises my accent accurately :lol:

Never really used the remind me feature so I don't miss this if its not available on sky q


----------



## JoeyJoeJo (Jan 3, 2014)

I had Virgin for 5 years, really wanted it in the new house but got messed around with the install by the builders and virgin, very reluctantly went Sky Q and BT thinking I'd go back to Virgin when initial contracts were up but renewed with both, Virgin would have to be close to free to even consider moving, I love Sky and BT now.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

macca666 said:


> I was Sky, moved to Virgin then moved back.
> 
> I've still got Virgin broadband which gives me nowhere near the advertised speed but Virgin are the only ones in the area for me. Once BT installs it I'll be moving probably via sky with the TV package.
> 
> ...


Prog reminders were something we used a lot, Mrs Vossman would record stuff then watch it the next day but I had reminders set all over the place, I know I can set them on my Sky app but I don't wanna be doing all that, when "would I lie to you" comes on I want to just click and done, now I have to keep checking the time or ask Alexa to remind me when its 8.20 something :lol::lol:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

I’m sky customer of 20 plus years....

Now on Sky Q, and the current version of the interface does leave a lot to be desired... various sky forms have so much feedback and good ideas I’m amazed they don’t listen

Agree reminder - that was good logic I got was you can record so much why do you need a reminder. 

Some annoyances 

1) if you pay for UHD, and the series airs in HD and you add it to series link. You have to manually find the UHD version and download = why no option of this doing this 

2) no subtitles on UHD content

3) reminders, you see a trailer you can download and watch the trailer but can’t set the record for more than 7 days ahead.. annoying

4) you can’t file recordings in the logic you want e.g. add a flag by name then filter 

5) mini box is great, but you only get 1080p not UHD, so no UHD format will play..

I would so like virgin but not installed in my area.... have tried freesat in past, but as LNB is changed to sky q set up I can no longer piggy back my freesat or TVs with built in freesat ..


----------



## WRX (Jun 24, 2019)

packard said:


> 1) if you pay for UHD, and the series airs in HD and you add it to series link. You have to manually find the UHD version and download = why no option of this doing this


There is an option for this as I found it by accident last week when searching for the standby settings. It's under something like select highest recording quality and it's set to HD by default but you can select UHD.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Darlofan (Nov 24, 2010)

Another fault, we only have SD but when downloading something it says we can't and have to upgrade package. I have to flick across and change setting from HD to SD every single time. Bit of a pain if downloading several episodes.
I'm sure it's made like that to get more to upgrade their package.


----------



## Vossman (Aug 5, 2010)

If this were a game of footy then Sky have been thrashed. 

I did find a way around the reminder for now - "Alexa remind me at 2 minutes to 8, Would I lie to you", I then get a reminder on my iphone and Alexa telling me WILTY is on. :lol::lol::lol:

I will miss my Gold but a lot of money each month for basically one channel doesn't make a lot of sense. £200 for a top of the range Freesat box, £30 for a new LNB for the dish all equals four months payments to Sky, now that's a big saving over 12 months. 

Thanks everyone for your input :thumb:


----------



## packard (Jun 8, 2009)

WRX said:


> There is an option for this as I found it by accident last week when searching for the standby settings. It's under something like select highest recording quality and it's set to HD by default but you can select UHD.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Thanks, I have that set so if I want to find a program or film and it's in HD it will suggest / go to the UHD option.

May pain is if you want to watch Say a TV series that airs in HD but has the episode in UHD, you have to wait often 15mina for it to air, then see the UHD option, download and play... annoying


----------

